# Moving reptiles across Europe



## winter_frost

I might be moving to Belgium, Spain or the Netherlands next year and was just wondering if anyone knows where I can find any information on moving reptiles across country borders in Europe. I know that dogs, cats and ferrets can get a pet passport and as long as they get rabies jags and have a microchip there should be no problem moving them, but I was wondering what exactly do I need in order to move reptiles. I have tried to find information but can't seem to find anything relevant. Any help would be great. Thanks.: victory:


----------



## sender

contact defra they'll be able to give you all the info you need: victory:


----------



## santino

I will be interesting by the info you can find as well as I can be in the same situation soon


----------



## amiz

When we bring stuff back from Hamm, we just place the rep in insulated boxes with heat backs and stick statements on the front saying what it is and that it is fit to travel. Then just pop them in the coach and declare them at the boarders. Because they don't carry the nasties like cats and dogs. I think if ur transporting very specialist stuff like dwa it will be different. But have a look on the euro shows for 1st timers for an idea and get in contact with the people above.


----------



## bw89

Hi Winter
I just recently moved to spain, and i had to travel by ferry to calais and then through france and Spain. I got all of my reps (over 20) checked by the vet, checked by brittany ferries and defra, got all the papers, everything. I didnt get stopped at any boarders, no one asked about animals at all, so the papers were useless. The animals all got here fine, but all the money spent on vet certs were pointless... But i suppose its better to be safe than sorry. 

I would cotact Defra, the Embassy of the country you decide to live, and the company(s) you will use to get there, but i dont think you will be stopped. Britain dont care what is going out, only what is coming in, so i suppose it is all in the country of destination and any you may pass through. But as i said, Spain and France didnt ask anything.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Chaciak

I have contact CITES a while ago with Similar question about ball python
Thats was their response:


> Annex B listed CITES specimens may be moved freely within the EU, although you may have to provide evidence to confirm that they were imported or obtained legally. Evidence could be:
> 
> 1) the holder's copy of the import permit; or
> 2) an invoice or receipt which has the number of the import permit or sale certificate on it; or
> 3) a letter from the person who originally bred the specimen, or a certificate from another EU management Authority if the specimen was acquired for commercial purposes. The letter should be signed and dated by the breeder or importer. You must also give the person's address, where the specimens were bred, their birth or hatch dates, and details of the parents.
> 
> If the pythons were acquired from a breeder or pet shop in the UK, please ask the seller to give you either a photocopy of the original import permit (if the specimens were imported into the UK from a non European country) or a letter from the breeder if the specimens were bred in the UK.


Hope this helps


----------



## ophidianman

France is the country you need to be wary of if you are travelling through it to a final destination. It used to be that any species indigenous to France or any of its colonies abroad were illegal to keep in captivity or transport across its borders. It could / would depend on what species you are looking to take with you. However the laws may have changed and as others have said best thing is to contact DEFRA who I have always found to be very helpful.


----------



## Nat123

Hello all,
I’m hoping to travel through Europe in my camper next week. I’m a UK resident looking to travel with my pet corn snake and my dog. I cannot find any information about travelling with my corn snake into the following countries:
France, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Slovenia, Croatia
I’ve contacted each embassy with no reply yet which I’m very concerned about with me leaving next week. I can’t find any recent information since leaving the EU in these forums either. Defra said they can’t advise on countries outside of UK.
If anyone could shed any light I would be most greatful. Thank you 🙏


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Best to start a new thread.

Given the current heat is it wise to take a snake and a dog?


----------

